
Stopping Deforestation Can Prevent Pandemics - headalgorithm
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/stopping-deforestation-can-prevent-pandemics/
======
mytailorisrich
While all 3 examples of viruses given in the article do most likely come from
forest animals this does not mean that they jumped to humans because of
deforestation. The article uses a logical fallacy to further an agenda, as
laudable an agenda as it might be.

